# My picky eater can't resist.



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, My guy has bouts of picky eating. I crumbled just a bit of S & C that he got in his stocking on his kibbles. He tore into it! Wish the budget would allow S & C full time.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

What's s&c as my boy is picky 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

It's Stella & Chewy's. It's freeze dried raw. I used duck, duck, goose. My local natural type pet food store gave me samples. Since the price was out of my budget, I used the samples for treats. I hadn't thought of sprinkling it over his food until yesterday. It's available online at chewy.com wag.com and others. Good luck. Let me know how it goes if you try it.


----------



## RileyDC (Dec 17, 2013)

I feed my pup the Stella & Chewy's frozen raw. He gets a different protein every day. He has eaten the rabbit, duck, pheasant, chicken and Venison. I have a trial bag of the beef I will try, soon. On days I forget to thaw it in the fridge, or when we travel, he gets the freeze dried. He gobbles it down enthusiastically... Loves it and does really well on it.


----------

